# Small Wrists/Deployment Clasps?



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi! This might be a dumb/obtuse question, but I have six and half inch wrists, I don't like extra length of strap that sticks out when I wear normal length watch straps, so most of my watches are on Hirsch Medium length straps (and very nice they are too). I fancy extending my repetoire 'tho and was wondering if fitting deployment clasps, because they look like they add bulk to the back of the strap, effectively shorten leather straps? Appreciate any input.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Depends on the style of *deployant* (ahem) clasp as to how much bulk it adds under a shirt cuff. I can't imagine one shortening the strap considerably though.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Oops! Terminology fail. Quarter of an inch would be an improvement, (don't do it, don't do it) I've orderd a cheapy from China to try out. I've ordered a 16mil clasp for an 18mil tapered strap, hope that's right size.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thimo said:


> Oops! Terminology fail. Quarter of an inch would be an improvement, (don't do it, don't do it) I've orderd a cheapy from China to try out. I've ordered a 16mil clasp for an 18mil tapered strap, hope that's right size.


 Measure the strap at the buckle to determine the size deployant you need.  No hope required.

Some cheap clasps will work, but I find better ones (like Hirsch) have a more natural curve to conform to your wrist.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Just a quick update in case anyone is interested; got the deployant clasp on a slow boat from China, fitted it to the strap, works fine, didn't lessen the length of extra strap by one millimetre.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thimo said:


> Just a quick update in case anyone is interested; got the deployant clasp on a slow boat from China, fitted it to the strap, works fine, didn't lessen the length of extra strap by one millimetre.


 I have (somewhere) a clasp that came off a Tissot, where the tail of the strap remains on the inside.


----------

